
Ronald Reagan comes back to life at presidential library with VR - spking
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/ronald-reagan-comes-back-to-life-at-presidential-library-via-virtual-reality
======
IronWolve
Isn't this just a tv screen? VR is a virtual environment, AR is displaying
objects on the real world. Mixed would be a closer definition. Guess heres no
real definition until it becomes more main stream. Microsoft sold its glasses
named Mixed reality, but it was just VR.

